# blackhawk 30 cal revolver



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I've been told this is a real nice shooter that's good for small game. Anyone have experience or knowledge of it? I'm looking at one for $420. Is that a good price?
Thanks.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I think you'll find that ammo for it is hard to find, especially hunting or SD ammo. I think it is more of a collectors or novelty chambering. Why not just buy something like, I don't know, maybe 357?


----------

